# dankung 4 strand on a daisy modified



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

was trying to figure out how to use chinese tubes on my commerical modified daisy, got pretty elaborate, but this is the easiest way to do it. using standard tubes and cuting them down and attaching the chinese tubes with a constriction knot.

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=mod2.jpg


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks good! How does it shoot? It is similar to some of the loop style slingshots I have seen on the web but they have always installed the loops to the top either made out of leather or paracord. This looks like an easey way to attach The chineese bands to a Powerline P51 I have. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Interesting setup I might try something like that on one one of my frames.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

h34r:Cool set up!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Clever!


----------

